# Sinead and Dans Wedding. 18th April 2015



## neadyda

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Me and my OH have been engaged for 6 years on 1st May this year. We have finally decided that we need to get this ball rolling! 

A little bit about us! 

I'm Sinead and OH is Dan. We met in 2006 when I was 17 and he was 19. We met through MySpace/football (both massive QPR supporters). We have two amazing and beautiful children, Jamie & Leo. Jamie will be 4 in July and Leo will be 2 in August.

The proposal (all those years ago!)

Not romantic at all :haha: we was just laying in bed when Dan was like 'well would you like to get engaged' I said 'yes' of course. That was it. :haha:


----------



## neadyda

I always wanted a Harry Potter themed wedding. I started a Pinterest a little while ago to get some ideas. In the end it's going to me more like a vintage/Harry potter theme!

Here is a link to my Pinterest incase anyone is interested.

https://gb.pinterest.com/daly1034/our-harry-potter-wedding/


----------



## neadyda

I've never tried on a wedding dress in my life. The ones on my Pinterest I LOVE but have no idea if the style will suit me. 

Bridesmaids will be in red. I have no idea who to ask! I don't really have many close friends. The ones I was close to are all in London (where I grew up) but I don't see enough of them anymore.


----------



## kittiecat

:hi: congratulations on planning your wedding! Love love LOVE your idea of a harry potter theme. I'm a massive harry potter fan and kinda jealous I didn't think of that! :haha:. We have been engaged 3 years and I thought that was long enough but 6 years wow! :shock: Have you got your date set yet?

As for bridesmaids I'm only having 2 and one of them lives in Cardiff (I live in East Sussex). I only have 2 close friends and didn't want to ask extra people just for the sake of it. So I would say have as many or as few as you want (some people have none!). There are many benefits to not having many maids. It's saved me a lot of money and it's a lot easier organising 2 bridesmaids rather than 4 or 5 odd :lol:. 

Good luck with all the planning!


----------



## neadyda

I've neglected this!

Planning is fully under way!

Budgeting on things.

It's so hard to think of everything we need. We have decided it's more of a vintage theme rather then Harry Potter. I orginally wanted the favours we give out to guests to be wands engraved with our names and wedding date, but this isn't going to happen. It's just too
expensive! 

We are going to look a 2 venues Saturday hopefully. One where we hope to marry in and another for the wedding breakfast and evening do. 

We worked out we have 37 people coming to the actual ceremony and wedding breakfast and 120 in the evening (this includes the people during the day) a lot of people aren't going to be happy (mainly OH family, he has a big family) as they are only invited to the evening. We honestly can't afford for more people at the wedding breakfast and plus people who are there to watch us marry are ALWAYS there for us.


----------



## neadyda

To stop people being upset and having arguments I've decided to keep my bridesmaid and maid of honour family. My cousins Amanda will hopefully be maid of honour (when I ask her) my cousin Anna as bridesmaid and Dans future SIL Ashleigh (his brothers gf) as a bridesmaid too. Hopefully Ashleigh will do my hair for me as she is a hairdresser. 

OH has picked his best mate Jack as best man. Ushers are my brother Conor and Dans brother Sam and page boys will be our darling boys. We will eventually ask these people lol


----------



## neadyda

https://www.eastpark.co.uk

This is where we are looking at for the actual wedding ceremony. It's perfect for us size wise and price.

The other venue doesn't have a proper website but I've been there before and liked it so want to view it again. It's a golf club.


----------



## neadyda

OH just had a call. Going to view Easthampstead Park on Saturday at 1.15. Seems more real now. Hopefully look at dates and see if we can reserve one. Fingers crossed a day we want to marry there the other place is free lol


----------



## neadyda

ITS ACTUALLY HAPPENING!! 

ok ok so we don't have the EXACT date yet (likely to be the 18th April 2015!!!)


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance: 

Venue looks lush! And those wedding dresses are beautiful!


----------



## neadyda

We've gone for a different venue which we are going to see today again before we put the final deposit down! My dad wants to come and see it first because he is paying for pretty much all of it! 

xx


----------



## neadyda

My dad loved the venue! So deposit has been put down!! 

Now the proper planning can start!!!

On the 18th April 2015 I will be a wife!!!!

&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaay!!


----------



## Tiff

I loved all your dresses! Its so tough, I thought that I would want a specific type of dress but in trying them on I ended up going with something totally different. Where's your new venue? :flower:


----------



## neadyda

https://www.hitched.co.uk/wedding-v...rence-centre_3817.htm#pos=3&type=7&lhid=16026

This is the new venue. We can get married, have our wedding breakfast and evening reception all in the one place which is what I wanted x


----------



## neadyda

I've chosen our bridesmaid dresses already. I havent asked my MOH and other bridesmaid if they would like to be that yet as I haven't seen them in person. I'm seeing them on Saturday to ask! Nervous though. No idea why. My future SIL said yes when I asked her. 

This is what the dresses look like:


----------



## neadyda

Invites are designed, just waiting on a quote for a printing company. 

We will be having a sweetie table in the evening with personalised sweetie bags which when be our favours as well. 

I want to make black and white bunting with pictures of us from when we first met.

Centrepieces are going to be fish bowls with vintage style flowers.


----------



## neadyda

Bridesmaid dresses have come!!


----------



## neadyda

Bridesmaid dress are rubbish! Rubbish fit for the girls. Have too look at new ones! Have another bridesmaid now. My friend Becki.


----------



## neadyda

OOO and I've brought my dress!! It's totally not what I was going for but suits me so much better. I felt so special in it!


----------



## neadyda

Totally crap at updating this!!

Bridesmaids dresses are brought... FINALLY!

Changed the colour theme to silver/grey 

Tables decorations are ordered (birdcages, flowers and jars with candles tied with ribbon and twine)

Suits have been picked, just not ordered

My mum has ordered us a personalised guest book with is lovely

Had a meeting with a potential photographer yesterday

Invites have been sent out, had some RSVP's back already. All yes' so far!

Think that's all for now!


----------



## neadyda

Guest book


----------



## neadyda

For the centre pieces


----------



## neadyda

No idea why the guest book is upside down!


----------



## neadyda

Mum also got us this to put our cards into xx


----------



## neadyda

Bridesmaid dresses (look nicer in real life)


----------



## Nats21

Aw venue and all the extras look fab hun :) xx


----------



## neadyda

Nats21 said:


> Aw venue and all the extras look fab hun :) xx


Thanks you x


----------



## neadyda

I want to get an evening wedding dress but OH is saying no.

Reason why I want one is because my dress that I'm getting married in is quite on the big side (OH obviously doesn't know this as my dress is a suprise) but I wanna be able to dance in the evening. It's my wedding I want to enjoy it. I wouldn't buy an expensive second dress. May have to speak to my daddy.... Lol


----------



## neadyda

Also had my first no :-(

My cousin and his girlfriend are going traveling early next year so won't be in the country. Secretly jealous as they are going to Australia first!


----------



## kittiecat

I flirted with the idea of having a 2nd dress too but I love my main dress too much. Like yours it's quite big but I don't care. I'll only get to wear it one day so I don't want to take it off :lol:


----------



## kittiecat

Oh & meant to say I love all your wedding bits!


----------



## neadyda

Just over 4 months to go.

We have officially given notice!

We have pretty much got everything sorted and in place now...

Decided on this sort of bouquet for me

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/69f61d252bd25677f463bdc20871ae4d_zps728e18ee.jpg

This for the entrance of the venue

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/59cc567b770e89085707f891002badb1_zps3c0815ea.jpg

Moustache labels for the sweetie jars (OH is moustache mad)

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/040b3e25e53621b52a23626c5e11e214_zpsd790f41a.jpg

We are making our own photobooth using my camera on a tripod. So we brought props for it.

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/85763357251088ad73c0fbaec88245bb_zpsffe5e58f.jpg

Sweetie jars (the large) and the mini ones are favours 

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/f92061207e3d0c2772574343b66cfb56_zps4d111300.jpg

This is the cake we decided on which my step mums mum is kindly making for us. It won't have the same topper and also it will be separated not on top of each other.

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/c90c77721e9fd94fe2ba7b137d2631a0_zpsbb41ff01.jpg 

This will be on top

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/ce9e706f66b2f28bdbcb324fe0051b1c_zps999ebe63.jpg


----------



## neadyda

We are also having silver rose petals on the tables surrounding the bird cages. Silver candles in the bird cages and white roses around the bird cages.

Personalised sweetie bags for the sweetie table

Silver ribbon for the black cab. (My step dad is a black cab driver and is driving me and my dad to the venue)


----------



## smileyfaces

All looks so lovely!! Where did you get the mini sweetie jars from? X


----------



## neadyda

Thanks hun.

It was from this website https://www.weddingmall.co.uk They have such beautiful stuff on there.

xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Great website, thanks!


----------



## neadyda

My dress...

I was debating wether to put a picture of it on here or not... The picture doesn't do it justice at all and I can't find it online!!!

Dans suit is very similar to this

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/1d814518f82e8a3380ebdfdfe006a5a3_zpsaa25f768.jpg


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh Id love to see!

That suit is lovely!! Think my OH is having grey too :)


----------



## neadyda

Ok here it is... I looks so much better in RL plus it wasn't done up properly at the back.

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/aeb4ae0f8a126f4285c45e5a348165b2_zpsd88ef624.jpg

Sorry image is big!


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw cant see it :(


----------



## neadyda

I'll try again! Xx


----------



## neadyda

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o43/king_krusty/wedding/103de5b971745890c2615484dfeeed87_zps4bb7dcef.jpg


----------



## smileyfaces

Ohh can see it now!! Thats lovely! Really, really pretty :happydance:


----------



## neadyda

Thanks lovely, I really want to put it on again but it's a my bridesmaids house lol. Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Haha I will be trying mine on all the time when i buy mine :haha:


----------



## neadyda

Have you found your dress yet lovely?

4 months to go!!! xx


----------



## Nats21

All of it looks fab. Thanks for the website link. Ive added it to my favourites! Xx


----------



## neadyda

After nearly 7 years of being engaged and just over 3 months until our wedding I've finally got my real engagement ring. It's beautiful!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow it is lovely!!


----------



## neadyda

smileyfaces said:


> Wow it is lovely!!

Thank you. I can't stop staring at it!! Lol! Found the perfect wedding band to go with! 

Xxx


----------



## neadyda

Menu tasting on the 28th!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## neadyda

Thank you.

Had an email from the venue saying that the lady that was dealing with our wedding has left. So we have someone new taking her role.


----------



## neadyda

A month to go!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeeek!! Exciting!


----------



## neadyda

We got for our final meeting with the registrar today!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

How did it go with the registrar? One week till your date now??! Eeeeek!


----------



## neadyda

One week to go!!

All went fine. She just ran through how the day will go. Nervous and excited. Had a bit of drama with OH family but I refuse to bite and say something. I'm waiting until after the big day.

I do feel people forget it's MINE and OH day and that weddings cost a lot of money which MY dad is paying for!


----------



## neadyda

5 days to go!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance:

Just ignore people trying to cause a drama, as you said its your day not theirs!


----------



## Hb.x

I just want to say have a fantastic day. Enjoy every minute, and make sure you take a moment to just take it all in, it goes by so fast. You'll look beautiful! All the best :flower:


----------



## neadyda

Thank you ladies. I'll make sure I post pictures.m

We met with the photographer yday. She is lovely and takes the most amazing photos xx


----------



## neadyda

It's my wedding day!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy wedding day!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Enjoy every minute of it! Cant wait to see some piccies :happydance:


----------



## neadyda

I haven't got the professional ones back yet obviously lol but here are some from friends and family.


My handsome baby brother



My Jamie


----------



## neadyda

My bridesmaids

After my Dad's emotional speech

Family

My Jamie

My Leo


----------



## neadyda

me!

First Dance

Husband, My Dad, Father in Law and me!

My Stepdad surprised me with a white taxi to take me to venue!!

With our brothers


----------



## smileyfaces

Awww love all the pics! You look stunning!! And looks like you had an amazing day, congratulations!


----------



## neadyda

We have our professional pictures back!!

here are a few... we have over 900!!


----------



## kittiecat

congratulations! Your pics look so lovely!


----------



## neadyda

Some more!


----------



## neadyda

And some more!!


----------



## neadyda

kittiecat said:


> congratulations! Your pics look so lovely!

Thank you!! x


----------



## smileyfaces

Beautiful! You looked amazing xx


----------



## neadyda

smileyfaces said:


> Beautiful! You looked amazing xx

Thank you, my dress did annoy by the end as it kept falling down and showing off booby area, especially when I dancing! xx


----------

